# Sleepy or tired after bowel movement ?



## IndianRopeTrick

Hi, I just ate some, nice but constipating foods for 2-3 days and broke the rhythm of smooth bms. I noticed that I often sleep better when I have mild/bearable constipation.

Today, I felt refreshed after getting 8 hours of sleep. I had a full evacuation, but with straining and a bit of pain. I felt quite sleepy and slow after that. This has happened previously in varying degrees.
Has this happened to you guys ? I just used a unisom sleep tablet yesterday so I am not sure if this is related to sleepiness. Maybe its just the constipation.


----------



## Mandabear

Hi,

I also have this post-poop fatigue! I usually have normal bowel movements (which is weird for IBS, I know). But after getting the urge to go and evacuating, I get extremely tired sometimes, even if it was a normal stool. I get so tired sometimes that I have to take a 2 hour nap. I've looked it up several times and couldn't find anything about it on google. I do know that I have a case of malapsorbtion related to my IBS, and am not sure if my body was still trying to extract something, like a fat-soluable vitamin, out before it reached my rectum.

I must stress the issue of straining though; don't do it! You should always wait until you get that big urge to go, constipated or not. Take gentle laxatives that don't cause gas. I've noticed that grains with the husks (except corn, corn is a nasty grain) and wild rice tend to ease the issue of uncomfortable bowel movements and their after-effects of feeling sick or tired. Grains without the husks tend to be a constipater, at least for me


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Mandabear said:


> Hi,
> 
> But after getting the urge to go and evacuating, I get extremely tired sometimes, even if it was a normal stool. I get so tired sometimes that I have to take a 2 hour nap.


Thanks for the tips. I am really surprised to hear this. 2 hours ??? Do you get enough restful sleep in the night to begin with ? I also feel tired or sleepy sometimes, but certainly not that long. Have you asked a doctor about this ?


----------



## Mandabear

I get MORE than enough sleep! I have to sleep 11 to 12 hours just to feel rested. I am currently getting that problem investigated by a sleep specialist and hormone doctor.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Mandabear said:


> I get MORE than enough sleep! I have to sleep 11 to 12 hours just to feel rested. I am currently getting that problem investigated by a sleep specialist and hormone doctor.


Wow that is a LOT. Is this broken or continuous sleep ? If its broken, then its probably not too much, but would still need investigation. Give me 2-3 hours of your sleeping power. I really need it. Btw, how long has it been like this ?

Take care.


----------



## Mandabear

It's continuous sleep, It's been like this for about 3 years now. If I only get 10 hours of sleep because I have to be somewhere, I have to take a nap after I get home. I have actually tried to go days on 10 hours of sleep, but it makes me feel pretty sick without 12 hours.


----------



## Pinskers

I have the opposite problem. I feel tired and sleepy BEFORE a successful BM. Like now, for instance. It's bizarre.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Pinskers said:


> I have the opposite problem. I feel tired and sleepy BEFORE a successful BM. Like now, for instance. It's bizarre.


Wow IBS or perhaps the human body is really strange. I wonder if there is a good scientific explanation for this. Perhaps BMs have something to do with sleep hormones.

It would be great if the medical community could sometimes monitor such forums to enrich their knowledge or look for clues for the next therapy or meds.


----------



## Pinskers

I'm curious if it doesn't have something to do with the vagus nerve-the nerve the runs from your brain to your colon. It's also responsible for that faint feeling you get before stomach/intestinal bugs, as well as general passing out, I've heard. I know it gets stimulated during severe IBS episodes for me. Vagovagal reflex, I think it's called?


----------



## flossy

Just wanted to say yes, I often feel tired after a bowel movement. (Cold too.) At times trying to go boo-boo is like a workout in the rectal area.

'One day I pray this problem (IBS-C) stops.'


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

flossy said:


> Just wanted to say yes, I often feel tired after a bowel movement. (Cold too.) At times trying to go boo-boo is like a workout in the rectal area.
> 
> 'One day I pray this problem (IBS-C) stops.'


Yes, I used to feel cold often after constipated bowel movement. I wonder how doctors would explain this. I would sometimes also feel a burning sensation in the abdomen after I had a naturally induced, constipated bm shortly after a meal. I guess it was a *hiatal hernia* in the making. I was diagnosed with a hiatal hernia, using endoscopy, a few months later.


----------

